# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Что для вас есть "Счастье"?

## Уходящий к звездам.

Вопрос прост, интересует, что вы понимаете под счастьем и каково оно лично для вас.

Для меня:

Счастье в твоем сердце, счастье заставляет его биться, слышишь удары? Чем больше боли, тем сильнее бьется сердце, тем ближе счастье. Искупление? Да, возможно. Жизнь? Не все равно ли. Выбор всегда за тобой. Любовь увеличивает ритм сердца, её улыбка дарит тебе надежду, в моих собачьих глаза, окрашенных слезами, в ожидание вечности. Вечность - не срок. Я дождусь, найду тебя в безграничности звезд, на одной из них ты уже ждешь меня, ждешь меня, ждешь меня. Все так безупречно, я еще на пути к звездам, но я знаю, ты там. Там я найду себя, любовь к себе, к тебе, ты споешь мне колыбельную, согреешь мои холодные руки, а наши сердца утонут в синхронности такта. Неуловимой тонкой нитью наши сердца сплетутся, свет наших душ утонет в безграничной яркости звезды, только там, где я и ты.

----------


## Snape

Покой. Уверенность в завтрашнем дне. И конец одиночества.

Завидую Мастеру. Помните это? "Ты будешь засыпать, надевши свой засаленный и вечный колпак, ты будешь засыпать с улыбкой на губах. Сон укрепит тебя, ты станешь рассуждать мудро. А прогнать меня ты уже не сумеешь. Беречь твой сон буду я." Завидую...

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> Мог бы уместить свое счастье в одном слове любовь.


 Как-то слишком приплющено тогда вышло бы.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> Лучше чем приплющенная стена текста.


 Она не приплющенная вообще-то.

----------


## Troumn

> 25% здоровье.


 Здоровье до того перевешивает все остальные блага жизни, что поистине здоровый нищий счастливее больного короля. (С) Шопенгауэр

----------


## Vanilla

Настоящее счастье человека в его свободе... И стремлении делать добро. Вот...

----------


## Викторыч

Со - частие исконное слово. Часть окружающего мира.

----------


## aziro

настоящая дружба и понимание, чтобы жизнь не казалась настолько одинокой. ведь человек - существо социальное, в первую очередь. на ранних этапах жизни, это ему черезвычайно необоходимо, как воздух. и те, кому это не нужно, уже приобрели достаточный опыт, поэтому прошу не осуждать и считать инфантильным.

----------


## Утопленник

> настоящая дружба и понимание, чтобы жизнь не казалась настолько одинокой. ведь человек - существо социальное, в первую очередь. на ранних этапах жизни, это ему черезвычайно необоходимо, как воздух. и те, кому это не нужно, уже приобрели достаточный опыт, поэтому прошу не осуждать и считать инфантильным.


 поддерживаю.
каждому нужен друг и общение.

для меня счастье - это единомышленник (друг) + чувствительность  к окружающему миру + мечта ( или хотябы хобби)

----------


## Traumerei

> для меня счастье - это единомышленник (друг) + чувствительность  к окружающему миру + мечта ( или хотябы хобби)


 да...для меня лично тоже "единомышленник" более обширное и "родное" понятие, чем друг. А мечта-одно из главных составляющих жизни.

----------


## Герда

Эдуард Асадов 

ЧТО ТАКОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ?

Что же такое счастье?
Одни говорят:- Это страсти:
Карты, вино, увлеченья -
Все острые ощущенья.

Другие верят, что счастье -
В окладе большом и власти,
В глазах секретарш плененных
И трепете подчиненных.

Третьи считают, что счастье -
Это большое участие:
Забота, тепло, внимание
И общность переживания.

По мненью четвертых, это
С милой сидеть до рассвета,
Однажды в любви признаться
И больше не расставаться.

Еще есть такое мнение,
Что счастье - это горение:
Поиск, мечта, работа
И дерзкие крылья взлета!

А счастье, по-моему, просто
Бывает разного роста:
От кочки и до Казбека,
В зависимости от человека!


Это Я сам)))

----------


## Ben

внутреннее счастье это когда есть ощущение божественного света...

----------


## Mopey

Счастье в том, чтобы быть нужным, чтобы что-то значить

----------


## Лазарус

дорожка белого порошка

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Комплекс  разнообразных  удовольствий.  Праздные  развлечения,  путешествия,  секс, водка, музыка.

Девки  табак  и  шнапс.

----------


## Кригги

для меня счастье это отсутсвия багажа вины. и навязанных обязательств. и нужд сверх моих возможностей.

----------


## Ленивый Дух

Мое счастье было бы в свободе, на другой планете, которая вся цветет и пахнет, на которую больно смотреть из-за изобилия красок. Иди куда хочешь и живи как хочешь.

----------


## Заблудшая

Может быть, каждый принимает за счастье то, чего в его жизни на данном этапе не хватает. Для меня это свобода, хотелось бы освободиться от оков в своей собственной голове, в первую очередь. От стереотипов социума, от чувства вины и надежды. Жить каждый день, как последний. Не уверена, что даже самостоятельно выбрав свой последний день, смогу прожить его свободной...

----------


## krolikmu

Общение с любимым человеком. Когда есть доверие, взаимопонимание и поддержка.  :Smile:

----------


## _lamer

счастье загадочно на самом деле. его не осознаешь пока оно не проходит. значит, в счастье главное не понимание, а стремление. можно выбрать то, чего ты хочешь и это будет подменой желания. вот познав себя, человек действительно освобождается от лишнего и стремится к тому, к чему призван.

----------


## Pechalka

Да оно загадочно,но есть мимолетное счастье,которое быстро улетучивается со всеми "атрибутами"жизни,там машина,айфон,деньги и т.п,потому что желания человека безграничны.Но настоящее счастье-гармония в душе,внутренний покой.Тогда на мой взгляд и мир видится в позитивном ключе.

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

Если честно, то никогда и мысли не было подумать об этом.
У меня до сих пор нет такого, что бы радовало меня всю жизнь. Думаю покупка какой-то вещи или же какие-то личные достижения в учёбе, спорте или еще где, это конечно радует ближайшие пару дней, но это "счастье" как-то утихает со временем, а потом и вовсе пропадает. Поэтому пока что мне трудно об этом сказать.

----------


## krolikmu

Щастье это когда гладят мою шерстку .  :Smile:

----------


## когда уже

улыбнуло)

----------


## krolikmu

> улыбнуло)


  :Smile:

----------


## _lamer

> Щастье это когда гладят мою шерстку .


   а если граблями против шерсти?

----------


## ALEX06091991

> Вопрос прост, интересует, что вы понимаете под счастьем и каково оно лично для вас.
> 
> Для меня:
> 
> Счастье в твоем сердце, счастье заставляет его биться, слышишь удары? Чем больше боли, тем сильнее бьется сердце, тем ближе счастье. Искупление? Да, возможно. Жизнь? Не все равно ли. Выбор всегда за тобой. Любовь увеличивает ритм сердца, её улыбка дарит тебе надежду, в моих собачьих глаза, окрашенных слезами, в ожидание вечности. Вечность - не срок. Я дождусь, найду тебя в безграничности звезд, на одной из них ты уже ждешь меня, ждешь меня, ждешь меня. Все так безупречно, я еще на пути к звездам, но я знаю, ты там. Там я найду себя, любовь к себе, к тебе, ты споешь мне колыбельную, согреешь мои холодные руки, а наши сердца утонут в синхронности такта. Неуловимой тонкой нитью наши сердца сплетутся, свет наших душ утонет в безграничной яркости звезды, только там, где я и ты.


 Любовь!!!

----------


## zatvornik

Полноценный сон.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Щастье это когда гладят мою шерстку .


 Уахаха

----------


## искусственный_сон

абстрактное состояние полноты жизни, удовлетворённости, отсутствия негативных эмоций или же их минимум

считаю счастье недостижимым для себя.
во-первых, противоречат между собой необходимые для счастья вещи; допустим, хочу спать по 12-16 часов в сутки, иметь личную жизнь и при этом быть абсолютно финансово независимой... как?
во-вторых, ничего не достаточно; я такой человек, что меня всегда что-нибудь да не устраивает, и это всегда сильно портит настроение; депрессия тут не виновата, это с детства так; да и просто невозможно долго чему-то радоваться, приестся

----------

